# I got a tortoise tattoo...



## Ella.s (Oct 3, 2015)

So I thought id just tell you all I got a tortoise tattoo on my fore arm..


----------



## tortoisestew (Oct 3, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2015)

That's pretty neat! (But you have four arms???)


----------



## Blakem (Oct 3, 2015)

Very unique! I have a Hawaiian tribal one on my back that I've always loved. even before I owned a tortoise


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2015)

that's commitment tort for life. I've seriously been thinking about getting one. I really like that design.


----------



## Pebbles&Petunias (Oct 14, 2015)

I want a tort tat so bad!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 14, 2015)

Cool looking torts for tattoo.


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2015)

[/ATTACH]


dmmj said:


> that's commitment tort for life. I've seriously been thinking about getting one. I really like that design.



If you make it something close to you or that means something to you, you will never be sorry you got it. I was always against them, until I needed to do something to get over the death of my best friend that died ten years before that I couldn't get over, my dog, now she is with me forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a big fan of tattoos but that's rather nice!


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 15, 2015)

Cool ! I like may add one to the 15_20 tattoos I already have . No time to count them .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 15, 2015)

The only big real estate left on me that is not tattooed already has one scheduled for a tattoo.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 15, 2015)

dmmj said:


> that's commitment tort for life. I've seriously been thinking about getting one. I really like that design.




Much like the live animals!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 15, 2015)

wellington said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> If you make it something close to you or that means something to you, you will never be sorry you got it. I was always against them, until I needed to do something to get over the death of my best friend that died ten years before that I couldn't get over, my dog, now she is with me forever.
> View attachment 152495




Mind blown, wellington has a tat.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 15, 2015)

Will said:


> Mind blown, wellington has a tat.



More or less surprising than finding out about Yvonne's motorcycling?


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 15, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The only big real estate left on me that is not tattooed already has one scheduled for a tattoo.


What are you getting, if you don't mind me asking? My next appt is Nov 6...I'm trying to decide what to get. Thinking about a tort tattoo. Or a black sheep...


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 15, 2015)

jaizei said:


> More or less surprising than finding out about Yvonne's motorcycling?


Hard to ascertain, I've know Yvonne for 25 years, little about her surprises me in a way that I'd say "didn't think that was possible". One of the things that made Yvonne attractive was the impression that even though she is sweet, she just might pop you a good one one if you got out of line. That's a first impression from me when we were both 25 years younger. Now Yvonne could tell me that when she was 22 she was a "Fear and Loathing...' groupie and I would just seek details, but not be surprised. Opps might have let something out of a bag. Nooo, she is a full on Norman Rockwell true to life person.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 15, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Cool ! I like may add one to the 15_20 tattoos I already have . No time to count them .


haha...I'd have to count mine as well. I have several parrot tattoos that make up a half sleeve, but it wasn't done all at once...so I wonder, does it count as 1 or does it count as several???


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 15, 2015)

wellington said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> If you make it something close to you or that means something to you, you will never be sorry you got it. I was always against them, until I needed to do something to get over the death of my best friend that died ten years before that I couldn't get over, my dog, now she is with me forever.
> View attachment 152495


When my first dog died last year, I had his name tag (which was the shape of a bone) with his name on it tattooed on my wrist.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ella.s said:


> So I thought id just tell you all I got a tortoise tattoo on my fore arm..
> View attachment 150929


That is really cute! I'm considering a mandala design on my elbow at some point.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 15, 2015)

dmmj said:


> that's commitment tort for life. I've seriously been thinking about getting one. I really like that design.


So you don't have any yet?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> So you don't have any yet?


No. I can't decide on a design.


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2015)

jaizei said:


> More or less surprising than finding out about Yvonne's motorcycling?


Wait a minute. Yvonne motorcycling, really? Now that's mind blowing. Would love to see that


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 15, 2015)

dmmj said:


> No. I can't decide on a design.


The first one is the hardest. You won't regret it once you do it. Once you can narrow it down a little as far as what you want, go online and look at photos of different tattoos. You can even look up drawings and clip art. Then write down on a piece of paper the different ideas you have and what you like in certain photos of the tattoos you see (colors, shapes, style, etc). If you pick a good artist, you can take that piece of paper to them and they will do the creative part and come up with several designs for you to choose form. I have NO creativity, so when I'm deciding on a tattoo, I do all of the above and then my artist takes it from there. Works out great every time!


----------



## worried (Jan 9, 2017)

Ella.s said:


> So I thought id just tell you all I got a tortoise tattoo on my fore arm..
> View attachment 150929


too cool and lovable.


----------



## worried (Jan 9, 2017)

Careym13 said:


> When my first dog died last year, I had his name tag (which was the shape of a bone) with his name on it tattooed on my wrist.


buddy can you please have the tattoo pic , so that wanna see the look of it.. name of your doggy..


----------

